# WW-2 in Color HD



## sunny91 (Feb 2, 2010)

It is in 5 parts each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, sunny91.
Very impressive scenes here and there.


----------



## PerArduaAdAstra (Feb 4, 2010)

Sunny - those are great videos. Do you know if they are "real" color footage or just colorized b&w film?


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 4, 2010)

I found this: By using the very latest colorization techniques it is now possible to show the full story of World War II as it has never been fully seen before.

I think it is the real color..

Sunny


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 12, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot great videos


----------

